# Verkaufe Blair Witch Spiele Erstausgaben



## Crysisheld (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

ich möchte hier meine Blairwitch Spiele Sammlung verkaufen. Es sind die drei BlairWitch Spiele Vol. 1 Rustin Parr, Vol. 2 "Die Legende von Coffin Rock" und Vol. 3 Die Kelly Edward Sage. 

Bei Interesse bitte hier posten oder PN. 

Vielen Dank. 

P.S. Ich kann auch gerne Bilder der Schachteln und CDs hochladen - Zustand ist aber sehr gut.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du mal nachschauen bis zu welchem OS man die nutzen kann (ohne Komp-modus)?
Wäre evtl. interessiert.

Und Bilder wären natürlich super.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2011)

Also hier mal die Bilder der Packungen und CDs 

Cover und CD Teil 1: 
ImageShack
ImageShack


Cover und CD Teil 2:
ImageShack
ImageShack


Cover und CD Teil 3: 
ImageShack
ImageShack

Auf den Packungen steht Windows95/98/NT Service Pack3. Aber installieren um nachzuschauen ob es läuft werde ich bestimmt nicht - am Ende verkratze ich noch die gut erhaltenen CDs


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Oktober 2011)

Ok, würde also wenn eh nur mit dem Komp-Modus oder nem Emulator laufen. 
Was hast du dir preislich vorgestellt für alle drei zusammen inkl.?


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Oktober 2011)

Mach nen Vorschlag


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Oktober 2011)

Puuh, keine Ahnung. 
Sind die "Erstauflagen" ungeschnitten gegenüber den Auflagen danach?

Hab auf der USK-Seite nämlich nichts finden können.


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Oktober 2011)

Es geht vielmehr um den Wert der Verpackungen und CDs. Die g[nstigen Versionen haben alle so Classic und Budget Krims Krams drauf.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. Oktober 2011)

Achso, das meinst du.

Ok. Dann biete ich mal 14,90€ inkl. für die drei zusammen. (als Hermes Paket)
Die "Erstausgaben" (also Versionen mit Verpackung, Handbuch usw ohne Green Pepper etc.) gibts ja beim Amazon Marktplatz auch schon sehr billig gebraucht: Amazon.de: blair witch project vol 1

Aber ich schätze du hast dir etwas mehr erhofft, oder?


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Oktober 2011)

Richtig! Das ist mir dann doch zu wenig


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Dann noch viel Erfolg beim weiteren Verkauf.


----------

